
Autonomous Vehicles Were First Used to Help Soldiers Avoid Roadside Bombs - CitizenTekk
https://beth.technology/podcast-autonomous-vehicles-bombs-torc-robotics/
======
masonic
(audio)

"First" is incorrect. Autonomous aircraft go back to _WW2;_ JFK's older
brother died in one.

